# First time smoking anything



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

This morning I bought a smoker. It's a master built electric from Home Depot. Seasoned it for four hours then put it to work. I smoked two gallon bags of king mackerel. I used the king to die for recipe on here. I still have 3 more bags soaking in the brine for tomorrow. I used Apple wood for the smoke. For my first time ever smoking I think I did ok. It tasted pretty good. Next time I'll use the cherry wood and see how that works.


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

*More pics*

More pics


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Smoked king dip in the making there! Looks good! :thumbup:


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Ahhhh, grasshopper, you have begun a long never ending trip from which there is no return.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks great:thumbsup:


----------



## jgingrey (Sep 16, 2014)

How does that smoker work for you? The wife and I have been looking at that one in the 30" and 40" models but have yet to pull the trigger.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just don't give any to your friends......they'll hound ya to make MORE!!!!


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

Dallis,

I have the same smoker and I have trouble keeping it smoking unless I boost the temp up. Do you have the same problem? What temp did you smoke at?


----------



## JRH (Sep 6, 2013)

Bay Ranger said:


> Dallis,
> 
> I have the same smoker and I have trouble keeping it smoking unless I boost the temp up. Do you have the same problem? What temp did you smoke at?


Make sure the little pan where the wood chips fall is in the right position. It should take a little bit of pressure to put in in right. I run mine at 225 a lot of ties and no problems.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

looks like you're going to need a lot of smoked fish recipes:thumbup:
mighty tasty looking fish there.

jack


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Might be just me but I take the skin off and trim off most of the red meat before smoking kings and I think it adds to the taste quality of the finished smoked fish. As far as smoke chips, when it comes to fish I only use fruit tree wood chips.


----------

